# 2017/2018/19 wedding chat.



## Stevensmummyx

After 8 and a half year my other half finally popped the question! We know we will have a long-ish engagement and we won't be setting dates any time soon but it will be roughly 2/3 years time. 

I'm so excited!!! 

Anyone else planning on being wed then &#128522;?

-- 2017 

FEB
11th- Charlotteee

JULY
-Becks

-- 2018 
JUNE (?) 
-Stevensmummyx


----------



## becks

Oohh can 2017 be added too? We have set our date for July 2017... Congratulations BTW hun xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Of course! And thank you!

We haven't set a date yet but I'm trying to persuade oh to go for June 2018


----------



## becks

It's nice to have lots of time to plan :happydance: are you planning on having a traditional wedding? Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Well I'm wanting a nice hotel or castle wedding, not fussed which.

Oh wants to jet off to Cyprus :haha: not much of a difference eh? 

I would have loved to have had a church wedding but my partner is a strong atheist and doesn't fancy it. I'm not religious as such. We've decided on a humanist. 

What about you? How's planning going? 

I'm going to ask 2 of my friends tomorrow to my my maid and matron of honour! I'm having 5 bridesmaid and could not for the life of me, whittle down to just one of them so one will be my maid of honor, she will be sitting at the top table, hold my bouquet for the vows.

The other lady is married so she will be my matron of honour and she will sign the witness notice and make sure the other bridesmaids are in check. 

That's if they say yes of course :haha:


----------



## becks

Sounds perfect hun :happydance: We are going for a church wedding but I also loved the idea of a castle. We are doing pretty well with our planning so far. Church and evening reception us booked. So are our wedding cars, photographer, videographer, make up and balloons. 
We are having my sister, 2 friends I've grown up with and my 2 daughters as maid of honour/bridesmaids and flower girl. 
Have you chosen your colour scheme yet? Ours is Cadbury purple xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Cadbury purple sounds lovely! And go you! I'm hoping to at least book our venue after Xmas so we can secure a date.

Colour scheme will probably depend on what OH will be wearing, he's in the forces so if he decides to wear his uniform we will go with his reg colours (royal blue or sky blue) but if not then we will go with pastels I think


----------



## Kirsty3051

Already married but I'm not one to miss out on wedding chatter! :blush:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

:haha: I'm guessing it's not something you can get easily fed up with lol!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Definitely not. Everybody has different tastes so no two weddings are the same. Love a good wedding - as long as there's cake! We went to a wedding last year that served a huge fruit salad. :dohh:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lol that's different! 

Asked all my bridal party if they would all be bridesmaids/maid of honour and they all said yes! Whoop! I feel I'm diving in too early lol but I am too excited! 

Also, my maid of honour made a suggestion for a venue and I fell in love! Going to price it up https://culcreuch-castle-weddings.com/


----------



## becks

We have changed our wedding colour scheme now from Cadbury purple to lemon.. I have a few purple bits if anyone would like them? Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ooh lemon would be lovely! Hopefully someone takes the purple stuff off your hands. What made you change? See nice dresses? X


----------



## becks

Well the more I thought about it the more I sway more towards a light fresh looking colour. Something bright and happy.. So after a nosey online it was lemon/yellow that was perfect xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Sounds lovely


----------



## Charlotteee

We are 11.02.17 :) 

And on the cake front - we are having a cheese cake, 4 tiers of different chhese!! Yummyyyy xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I saw an amazing cake last night on FB! The front half was stunning, white with flowers. On the back it was 4 layers of superheroes &#128514; I'm a marvel geek and I thought it would be perfect lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

How are we all? Finally got my engagement ring today, sooooo happy! 

I've also seen a dress I absolutely love the look of so I've booked in to try it on next weekend and I can't wait! 

How's things with you guys? X


----------



## becks

Hiya hun. Aaww I bet you're soon excited to try on your dress :happydance: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a huuuge dilemma. I've tried on a few dresses and there was one I really liked. The Mori Lee Blu 5271 if you want a nosy. BUT it's being discontinued next month. I don't get married for another 17 months and I didn't want to go properly shopping until March when hopefully I'll be in size 10/12. Arghhh what do I doooo. I'm thinking that there will be plenty of other dresses that I can try and will hopefully love one, it's just hard to let one slip away that I could see myself getting married in. And I currently can't afford to put down half the cost as a deposit xx


----------



## kbwebb

weve just booked 21st feb 2017.. so excited!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy new year ladies! How is everyone getting on?


----------



## kbwebb

weve got so uch done... but so much left to do!!!! :dohh:
venue, cake, dj, violinist, dress, brdiesmaids outfits, flowers, venue decorations are all sorted! but still need to sort the registrar, my wedding ring, dress ulterations, suits and transport! *off to plant a money tree in the garden*


----------



## Stevensmummyx

We've decided on June 2018 but still need to pick a date! Wish he would hurry and make his mind up lol!!'


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Congratulations Stevensmummy :)

May I join in? We've set our date for 20th May 2017. We've been to book it, just have to go in May this year to set it in stone. We're going for a register office ceremony. 

Bridesmaids and best man have been chosen, going for the colour scheme of lilac/darker purple. Still got so, so much to do, and if this year goes by as fast as the last one, the big day will be round the corner before I know it!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hello :flower: can I join too?

Congratulations all :)

Recently engaged and we've agreed on April/May 2018 for our wedding :happydance: 2+ years seemed like too far away but after being at a few wedding open days, we have discovered that a lot of people book this far in advance! So we've been lucky in that we've already found our perfect venue and now we're just getting quotes from them and deciding on an exact date. We're having a rustic theme in keeping with our venue too.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

We've decided to bring our wedding forward to this August! Hope the rest of you are well and the wedding planning is coming on well https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ding-planner-20-08-2016-a-5.html#post37359062


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Our wedding has been put back a bit. We're now going for August 26th. Need to go to the register office to change the date which is a £25 charge. Still got all my bridesmaids, and the best man. Food has been sorted, as has the cake and flowers. Got my heart set on a dress, but really need to get a tonne of weight shifted first. *sigh* Just don't want to be a fat bride again :nope:


----------

